# Hymer Habitation Check



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I need to get my Hymer van habitation checked and see lot's of discussion about it must be a Hymer dealer and sticker.
Car manufacturers always claimed the same regarding servicing but the wonderful EU said that was illegal. As long as the service was conducted to the vehicle manufacturers standards the warantee was not affected.
This is about constraint of trade and the EU takes that very seriously.

But how to check? Anyone have any legal knowledge.

My first take is to ask Hymer. My next van will not be a Hymer if I have to travel 100s of miles for a simple one hour check!

PS I live in SE Essex so if anyone knows a good place for a habitation check can you let me know.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

PS Brownhills want £200 for the habitation check. I have sent a query off to Hymer so I will see what comes back.

What price is reasonable for a check?


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

The stickers normally refer to the Hymer 6 year weatherproof guarantee, the water ingess test. I think this can only be done in the UK by Brownhills as they purchase the stickers from Hymer.

This is different to a habitation check. I'm looking to go to the Christmas Market at Lincoln, call into Newark on the way to save the special journey.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmm I've been having my water ingress check carried out at an Eriba dealers & been getting the sticker  I've checked this out with Hymer. The sticker is only necessary to keep the 6 year water ingress warranty. 

Brownhills will tell you that they are the only authorised dealer able to carry out this work bla bla bla. It's a lie. There are other places able to do the check but it will be up to you to find out who they are. BH's won't tell you.

Apologies for the brevity of my reply....I'm going out for a curry  

D.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I queried my Brownhills quote and got the following reply, which fits in with other comments.

"Good Afternoon Mr Thompson, Hymer vehicle's have only have to have a hymer damp test to keep the warranty up to date.The damp tests are on offer @ £90.00."

I guess the habitation check looks at other things. I presume things like the gas installation. Is this normally an annual thing or can it be done bi or tri annually.

Cheers


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Reply from Hymer*

I got the following reply from Hymer. I post it without comment!

----------------------
Dear Mr Thompson,

we refer to your message dated 02.12.2010 and thank your for purchasing a Hymer vehicle.

for the upkeep of the Hymer Weatherproof Guarantee, the yearly damp tests have to be executed by an authorized Hymer dealer as stipulated by the provisions of the Guarantee Conditions on the initial pages of your Hymer manual.

The outer shell of your vehicle is a specific Hymer design quite different from that employed by other manufacturers. Our dealers receive both written instructions and practical training here at the factory about our vehicles. Since an eventual leakage should be detected as early as possible we feel our dealers should be the ones to make the inspections. For a motorhome in Britain, it should be our only authorized motorhome dealer, Brownhills.

We hope we were able to help you with this information.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, yours sincerely, sincères salutations, cordiali saluti

Hymer Aktiengesellschaft

Kundendienst, After Sales Service, Service Après Vente, Servizio di assistenza clienti

Max Düren

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> The damp tests are on offer @ £90.00."


£90 for a damp check is a rip off. Most mobile engineers like me, charge around that for a full hab service including a damp check.

Must be fair though, I do not know any mobile guys who have Hymer approval. They probably won't give it to anybody as they would loose a lot of money ripping owners off doing damp checks :roll: :roll: :roll:

Trevor


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Hymer damp test*

Hi Ken,
You have three months either side of the date of your last test plus one year to have the next damp test. I have just had mine done at Campirama in Belgium for 60 euros. I phoned them to make a booking and there was no problem.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Reply from Hymer*



Ken38 said:


> I got the following reply from Hymer. I post it without comment!
> 
> ----------------------
> . For a motorhome in Britain, it should be our only authorized motorhome dealer, Brownhills.
> ...


That is an interesting response and I wonder why Hymer will not authorise Lowdham Leisure who are Eriba dealers for that brand of motorhomes, made by the same company.

I have never been able to understand why Hymer have only one dealer in the UK. In other countries they have lots. Think they missed a trick when Brownhills last went down the tubes - they could have appointed others around the country and could probably have increased their sales as a result.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have actually responded to Hymer saying I think this issue must really hit their sales. From the strength of responses Hymer must lose a lot of sales in the UK because of the lack of dealership competition.

I will certainly be taking this into account when I renew my motorhome.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Puzzling as I've got the Hymer stickers in my book issued by an Eriba dealer. The damp check was all I had carried out in order to maintain the water ingress warranty. At a cost of £50.00 plus vat I wasn't expecting much, but the gentleman using the damp meter took almost two hours to complete the test & fill in the paperwork. So it wasn't simply a case of him removing my money. 

I wonder what would happen in the event I made a claim 8O 

It's a moot point however. I was out of the country for an extended period & could'nt get the third annual water ingress check done. So my water ingress warranty's gone.

I did discuss at length with the dealer the construction of the joints & likelyhood of failure. He's been at the factory on several occasions to see the vans being put together. He was of the opinion the water ingress through the main construction joints was a very rare event. He said in the event of a leak the plastic sealing strip could usually be seen to protrude from from the bodywork IE not sitting flush where it should be. 

I think taking a van several hundred miles with the sole intention of getting a damp check carried out is farsical. Silly situation IMO

D.


----------

